# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  wagashi - Hương vị của bốn mùa - Ẩm thực Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Với wagashi - loại bánh ngọt theo mùa cổ truyền Nhật Bản - người dân xứ Phù Tang dường như mang cả vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên bốn mùa vào những chiếc bánh nhỏ xinh này.*

WagashiBạn đã từng xem bộ phim truyền hình của Nhật tên là Asuka chiếu trên VTV3 cách đây khoảng chục năm? Đó là bộ phim về Asuka - cô gái sinh ra trong một gia đình có truyền thống làm Wagashi ở Nhật. Asuka đã nỗ lực học hỏi, sáng tạo để duy trì và phát triển nghề gia truyền đang đứng trước nguy cơ bị mất dần của gia đình. Bộ phim là sự nhắc nhở về những giá trị truyền thống mà cụ thể ở đây Wagashi như là một phần của văn hóa Nhật Bản. 


*Vài nét về lịch sử phát triển của Wagashi* 

- Thời đại Yayoi ((300 TCN - 300 SCN): Wagashi - bánh ngọt truyền thống của Nhật - ra đời. 

- Thời đại Nara (710 - 784 SCN) Wagashi chịu ảnh hưởng bởi kỹ năng làm bột từ Trung Hoa và người ta bắt đầu làm bánh Mochi, bánh Dango. 

- Cuối thời đại Muromachi Era (1336 - 1573): Thời kỳ phát triển nhất của bánh Wagashi do việc giao thương với Tây Ban Nha và Bồ Đào Nha mang lại nhiều lọai nguyên liệu mới cho món bánh Wagashi. 

- Nhưng nghệ thuật làm bánh Wagashi chỉ thực sự “chín” vào đầu thời đại Edo (1603 - 1867) do sự cạnh tranh và phát triển của các tiệm bán ở Tokyo, Edo và các vùng khác. 



Kashiwa-mochi 
- Trong suốt thời đại Meji (1868 - 1912), các lọai bánh phương Tây du nhập vào Nhật và làm ảnh hưởng lớn đến sự phát triển của “Wagashi”. 

- Tên bánh “Wagashi” được đặt ra vào thời kỳ cuối của thời đại Taisho (1912 - 1926) để làm dấu hiệu phân biệt với bánh ngọt phương Tây. 

- Mặc dù bánh Wagashi bị ảnh hưởng bởi văn hóa nước ngoài trong những thập kỷ vừa qua nhưng chúng vẫn được những nét văn hóa riêng của Nhật và tiếp tục trở thành 1 phần ko thể thiếu trong văn hóa Nhật. 

*Wagashi - phong phú và hấp dẫn* 

Wagashi được làm theo mùa, và tùy theo mỗi mùa họ sẽ dùng những lọai nguyên liệu của từng mùa để cho ra đời chiếc bánh Wagashi. Tùy theo từng tháng, từng mùa khác nhau người Nhật sẽ làm loại Wagashi đặc trưng riêng, như bánh Sakura-mochi và bánh Kashiwa-mochi chỉ có vào mùa xuân. Wagashi được dùng trong các buổi tiệc trà và tạo nên một bức tranh bốn mùa trong năm. 



Sakura-mochi 
Nguyên liệu để làm bánh Wagashi chủ yếu từ thực vật như: đậu xanh, đậu đỏ, đậu trắng, thạch rong biển, và đường làm từ mía.

Hương vị của Wagashi rất phù hợp để dùng với trà trong các buổi trà đạo. Do có các thành phần chủ yếu từ thực vật nên Wagashi có vị thanh, mát và không ngọt sắc quá. Nhờ các thành phần này mà Wagashi cũng có mùi hương dịu dàng, quyến rũ không hề bị lẫn vào hương vị các loại đồ uống đi kèm. 



Mizu-yokan
Mùa xuân người Nhật làm Sakura-mochi - loại Wagashi làm từ gạo nếp được gói bằng lá anh đào. Mizu-yokan là loại Wagashi dành cho những ngày hè. Thành phần chính của nó gồm đậu đỏ nấu thành thạch và đổ vào trong một chiếc ống tre. Mùa thu thì có Nama-gashi gồm một loại có hình dáng như trái hồng chín vàng, loại kia trông giống cây bạch quả. Vào những ngày đông, người Nhật lại yêu thích Higashi - loại Wagashi khô trông giống như tuyết.



Namagashi
Mỗi chiếc bánh Wagashi dường như là một bức tranh phong cảnh tinh tế mà người thợ làm nên nó là một họa sĩ tài hoa. Wagashi gợi người ta nhớ về những câu thơ Haiku của Nhật Bản, với vẻ đẹp súc tích mà ý vị mênh mang. 

Tên gọi của nhiều loại Wagashi cũng có nguồn gốc từ những câu cổ thi gợi cho ta nét gì đó thật trang nhã và thanh tĩnh. Nhấm nháp Wagashi với một tách trà, để cảm nhận bước đi lặng lẽ giữa xuân hạ thu đông của thời gian… 




(Theo SHN )

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## Mituot

Oa bánh của Nhật nhìn vừa bắt mắt và hương vị thì tuyệt vời

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn tinh tế thật, nhìn thôi cũng có thể cảm giác được vị của nó sẽ thế nào

----------

